# Capt. Nathan's Port Mansfield Trophy Trout Report; 1/28-2/4/19



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

It was a good week in Port Mansfield, TX. seeking out trophy trout. We had 4 customers including myself set their new PB with fish from 8.25# to 8.75#. Two fish were measured at 29â€ and the 8.75# went 30.25â€. We had a lot of 4-6# fish and several in the 7-7.25# range. All our trout and redfish on our Port Mansfield trips are released, the main focus of these trips is to seek out your personal best!

We saw a lot of different weather and water conditions over the week, ranging from a strong blowing cold front, to fog and 75 degree temps. Early in the week when the front blew through the water temp began to drop form the mid 60â€™s down into the lower 50â€™s. This caused us to switch our tactics and move from knee deep water out to waist deep water. Our bait selection ranged from Corky Fatboys to 5â€ soft plastics rigged with a 1/16-1/8oz jig head. What we saw during the cooler days was the fished moved from the sand with scattered grass to grass with scattered sand pockets. Bombing these sand pockets multiple times usually yielded a bite, but quite a few fish were missed or lost because of the lethargic bite. We took our time meticulously working each sand pocket we could make out with the cloud cover and stained water.

Now, luckily this front even though it blew in hard, didnâ€™t last long as far as cold weather. We rapidly warmed up for being Jan/Feb and for that water temps started to climb. With tide levels inching back up along with the temps we knew that at a certain time of the day we could set up in the knee deep zone again, patiently waiting for the big trout to feed up shallow. Almost like clockwork each afternoon big fish started thumping our baits. Usually starting off with 5-6# fish, and the further we got into the wade and later in the day the 8â€™s would knock the fire out of somebodies bait. 
We would always start the next day where we ended the day before, because of the 7â€™s and 8â€™s caught yesterday, and we knew the water temp would keep coming up. From the time the water temp hung around 66 degrees and would climb from there during the day, the topwater bite became more aggressive. There is nothing better than watching an 8# trout crush a topwater. 

Through the course of the week we threw Corky Fatboys in day glow, strawberry wine, pearl, and olive. Down South Lures tequila gold, strawberry wine, color x, chicken of the c, and blue moon. All of these were in the super model except blue moon. Topwaters had two favorite colors and they were pearl, and baby trout.

Folks, if you have never got the chance to fish the Lower Laguna Madre this time of year, Do not wait any longer. Give us a call today to book your trip of a lifetime. We have openings for late February through April.


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

*The Release of my PB 29"@8.25#*


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Solid fish Sir!


----------



## Newhunter54 (Apr 5, 2017)

Very nice!


----------

